# Opus X Fuente Fuente Cigar Review - Niccce



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

First cigar I have had in years. Really good full bodied cigar, nice even burn.

Read the full review here: Opus X Fuente Fuente Cigar Review - Niccce


----------

